
Tay Microsoft's AI Chatbot - pan_w
http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-launches-ai-chat-bot-tay-ai/
======
pan_w
Super excited that Tay finally launched. I sit right next to the team, so it's
super cool to finally see their work in the wild.

